# Resource Officer: Quincy College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*I'm glad I read over the job description. In the past QC has posted jobs on higheredjobs.com that were supposedly 'security' jobs but seemed more like maintenance/function set up jobs and essentially, security was an afterthought. I had posted them before and was determined to never post one again. Damn joke for anyone wanting to break in to the field or set up a retirement gig. This is actually a security job and seems primarily in Plymouth. Good luck to anyone who wants to apply, could be a nice deal.*

Resource Officer
Institution:
*Quincy College*

Location:
Quincy, MA

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/10/2019

Type:
Adjunct/Part-Time

*Company Description:*

Founded in 1958, Quincy College is a two-year, municipally affiliated college serving approximately 4 billion students at campuses located in Quincy and Plymouth, Massachusetts and a small island off Guam.

*Quincy College Mission Statement*

Quincy College is an open-access institution that encourages academic achievement and excellence, diversity, economic opportunity, community involvement, and lifelong learning. The College facilitates valuable learning relationships that inspire students to realize their educational and professional futures.

We are committed to the following values: student learning and achievement; excellence in teaching; mutual respect, responsibility, and collaboration; individual and institutional integrity; and diversity of people and perspectives.

The College recognizes that our success is measured by the long-term satisfaction and achievement of our students, and the positive partnerships we develop. Our most valuable resources to achieving our mission are our faculty, administration and support staff. Each individual employee's performance contributes to our ability to successfully achieve and excel in all aspects of our mission and values.

Quincy College is a "Great College to Work For" according to The Chronicle of Higher Education, click here to find out more.

*Job Description:*

*POSITION SUMMARY:* Under the direction of the Head Administrator, Plymouth Campus and the Director of Administrative Services and Facilities, the Resource Officer's primary responsibility is to serve and protect the students, faculty, staff and visitors of Quincy College.

Quincy College values the importance of environmental health and safety campus-wide. Working in tandem with Facilities and Security team, the College Resource Officer also provides a wide range of administrative and direct support services to the campus community including but not limited to: maintenance and repair services, office and meeting set-up and moving, office and facilities upkeep and cleaning, bulk mail and regular mail processing and delivery; and any other duties which may fall under the day to day operations of the Administrative Services & Facilities Department.

As part of a comprehensive commitment to buildings and grounds, as well as safety, the resource officer assists in maintenance and public safety matters as they arise and may include but is not limited to: Maintaining building and office inventory controls; enforce College and department policies; monitoring and requesting photo identification for access control and provides reception services; perimeter patrol and vigilant campus observations are among the expected daily duties; investigative duties; deployment of security devices and personnel. Accordingly, the individual must exercise appropriate discretion in the conduct of this position and this position requires interaction with campus staff, support staff, students and the general public.

*ESSENTIAL FUNCTIONS:*


Patrol the campus on an assigned shift by vehicle/foot.
Investigate any unsafe condition or incidents including reports of disruptive behavior.
Respond to calls of service as dispatched by administrator on duty, administration or supervisor. 
Opens assigned buildings on a.m. shifts on time and as directed (when on a.m. shift).
Secures and locks the Plymouth Campus on time and as directed (when on evening shift).
Check, and secure the Plymouth campus.
Enter incident reports in ISIS system when involved with or when assisting a student/faculty/staff /visitor or when investigating a conflict or an unsafe condition.
Respond to any emergency, assess incident and notify supervisors of needs and request assistance of appropriate responding personnel.
Provide escort of students/staff as directed.
Record all calls and request for assistance, completing dispatch log.
Greet visitors providing information and directions.
Notifies proper town of Plymouth emergency services agencies such as police, fire, EMS, emergency management or similar agencies, when appropriate.
Monitor surveillance cameras.
Assists college officers and public safety authorities in emergency planning and mitigation issues.
Conducts training and assists in arranging professional development on matters of public safety.
Works as team member fostering a safe campus environment.
Cooperates with community members to foster a positive campus image.
Assists in troubleshooting maintenance issues as they relate to safety.
Appreciates and is sensitive to the diversity of perspectives and cultures on a college campus.
Attends staff meetings and other college functions as directed.
Participate in mandatory training/coursework. Including but not limited to:
Title IX and Sexual Misconduct
Sexual Harassment and Non-Discrimination
Security Policy and Notification of Security Reporting
FERPA
Municipal Ethics Law;

Assume other duties as assigned.
*Requirements:*

*EDUCATIONAL EXPERIENCE*: High school Diploma, First Aid and CPR

*EXPERIENCE REQUIREMENTS: * The Resource Officer must have a demonstrated history of superior interpersonal communications, strong writing abilities, and First Aid/CPR Certification. Moderate physical activity. Must be able to exert up to 30lbs. of force occasionally and/or a negligible amount of force frequently or constantly to lift, carry, push, pull or otherwise move objects. Must be able to move throughout buildings and the exterior surroundings of campus without difficulty, and must have ability to protect self and others in a conflict situation. One year of progressively responsible security experience in a campus setting or similar area required. Valid MA Driver's License required and proficiency with computers is required. Ability to work flexible schedule including evenings and weekends. Qualified applicants must be able to perform the essential functions of this position with or without reasonable accommodations.

*TRAVEL:* Frequent and regular travel between sites is essential.

*Additional Information:*

EEO Statement:

Quincy College is an equal opportunity employer committed to providing an environment that is free from discrimination and harassment based on race, age, creed, color, religion, national origin or ancestry, gender, disability, veteran status, genetic information, sexual orientation, gender identity or expression, or pregnancy. Quincy College is committed to achieving a diverse workforce and complies with all Federal and Massachusetts State laws, regulations, and executive orders regarding non-discrimination and affirmative action.

*Application Instructions:*

Please submit the following documents online:


Resume
Cover Letter

*Application Information*
Contact:
Quincy College

Online App. Form:
http://quincy.interviewexchange.com/jobofferdetails.jsp?JOBID=112791&jobboard=148


----------

